# Tactical VPS 2GB KVM - FL



## wlanboy (Oct 17, 2013)

*Provider*: TacticalVPS
*Plan*: KVM 2GB VPS
*Price*: 5$ per month
*Location*: Jacksonville, FL [server Complete]

*Received*: 10/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (4x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 13
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 2266.746
cache size : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hyperv isor lahf_lm
bogomips : 4533.49
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        2050032 kB
MemFree:          930088 kB
Buffers:          147256 kB
Cached:           650200 kB
SwapCached:            0 kB
Active:           571272 kB
Inactive:         473432 kB
Active(anon):     247736 kB
Inactive(anon):     3184 kB
Active(file):     323536 kB
Inactive(file):   470248 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:       1161212 kB
HighFree:         254772 kB
LowTotal:         888820 kB
LowFree:          675316 kB
SwapTotal:       1748988 kB
SwapFree:        1748988 kB
Dirty:                 8 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:        247220 kB
Mapped:            75164 kB
Shmem:              3676 kB
Slab:              56128 kB
SReclaimable:      45956 kB
SUnreclaim:        10172 kB
KernelStack:        2472 kB
PageTables:         4676 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:     2774004 kB
Committed_AS:    1267240 kB
VmallocTotal:     122880 kB
VmallocUsed:        2988 kB
VmallocChunk:     119344 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:        8184 kB
DirectMap2M:      903168 kB
```

df -h

```
Filesystem                                              Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
rootfs                                                   38G  4.5G   32G  13% /
udev                                                     10M     0   10M   0% /dev
tmpfs                                                   201M  560K  200M   1% /run
/dev/disk/by-uuid/9a*                                    38G  4.5G   32G  13% /
tmpfs                                                   5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
tmpfs                                                   742M  148K  742M   1% /run/shm
```

dd (test with old node)

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 18.5152 s, 58.0 MB/s
```

dd (test with new node)

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 9.53762 s, 113 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-10-17 06:24:09--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[==========================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 60.5M/s   in 1.7s

2013-10-17 06:24:11 (60.5 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


*What services are running?*


Remote desktop

MongoDB statistic assembler

Running with FreeBSD

*Support:*

No support tickets yet.

I wrote one ticket about adding the FreeBSD image - got the response within 20 minutes.

*Overall experience:*

Following email was sent by Tactical VPS four days ago:



> Well i would like to take time to say thanks for helping me out with testing out the node.
> I have slowly added iso when you requested or pointed it out to me.
> I have another node coming online with the same hardware but with hw raid.


I am happy with this box.

The network of Server Complete is nice. And yes virtio is activated.

IO is ok because the node does currently have only software raid. I will update this review after the hardware raid is installed.

Ping to europe (atrato through LON/AMS) is 108ms, ping to Atlanta is 6ms, ping to Chicago is 25ms and ping to Buffalo is 48ms.

And yes I like providers that offer bandwidth which can be used by their customers.

This box just runs fine with FreeBSD.


----------



## drmike (Oct 17, 2013)

108ms to London/AMS?  Wow.  Never saw that to US Southeast before.  Impressive.

Glad to see a review for Tactical


----------



## Tactical (Oct 17, 2013)

Wlanboy I appreciate the review. The node with h/w raid is online and just doing some stress tests.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 17, 2013)

drmike said:


> 108ms to London/AMS?  Wow.  Never saw that to US Southeast before.  Impressive.


Yup 108-112 ms to my DotVPS box in Maidenhead.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Oct 17, 2013)

I ran this benchmark on the system I received from them http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/10/13/UB4tGCXANu0jd7ct

Not a bad system just requires hardware raid for better io performance and data security. vnc didn't work from client portal gave a 404 but the node login to access the vps works and you can use vnc from that location as well as change the os you are using. Clients would need to know how to install a vps from scratch dhcp works for the ip information which was good but the resolvers need to get updated to have more.


----------



## Tactical (Oct 17, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback. Im working on making my own templates for the common variants of linux. Yes i have a new node online running hw raid. So hopefully it will definitely speed things up on the io side of things.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Updated the post with the test data of the new node.


----------



## Tactical (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## Ugeek (Oct 23, 2013)

I am very thankful to receive the offer from Tactical. Here is my review. I guess this is the same node so there might not be any changes. Instead of opening another thread, I thought it might be better if I post it here.

*Hardware:*


processor       : 2vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 2266.746
cache size      : 4096 KB
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm nopl pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4533.49
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
*Disk:*




dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 58.4805 s, 18.4 MB/s
I am on the old node,so that might be one reason for the low IO. I have been offered to migrate but I am just using it for testing out a few things.


----------



## peterw (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for your reviews.


----------



## Tactical (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes that is a old node without hw raid. The new node is up and running with out any hiccups. I am planning some downtime soon to upgrade the software raid node to hw raid. I appreciate the reviews and it points out things that I need to work on. So I will strive to better the service! Once again thanks!


----------



## Tactical (Oct 30, 2013)

LA node is coming up soon. Free incoming b/w.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Update to add the current status report:



7 hours and 57 minutes of downtime since november the 2nd.

Probably some minutes less if I had restarted the vps by hand.


----------



## Tactical (Dec 28, 2013)

My bastard FL node!


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Time to update the status report:



19 minutes of downtime this year.

This KVM gets hammerd by Hudson, Jetty and MongoDB.

Solid box which I really enjoy to use.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Time for an update:



Nothing happend.

Still a solid and powerfull box.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Yet again a uptime report without anything bad:



Do you know the feeling when you forget about your vps because it is just running?


----------

